# S&b 40s&w



## droptrd (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive read a few bad reports online about S&B ammo. Seems alot of people had malfunctions with the S&B. Well I just put 300 rounds of the S&B FMJ in 180 grain 40 s&w through my Beretta 96A1 this past Mon without a single problem. Had alot more recoil than the fiocchi and winchester Ranger I normally use. But for paper targets they worked great. And were cheaper than what I usually buy.


----------

